# Pet insurance



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Has anyone used protectapet (a spanish based company) for cat and or dog insurance. Would appreciate your input.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

As the T&C aren't available to read wouldn't touch them with a bargepole and also because it does say " As Spain’s leading Pet Insurer for Expatriates in Spain," my initial thought is that cover would not be for Portuguese Residents, a bit like house insurance when I was checking cover with other companies Ibex in particular their home insurance policy at that time although referred to cover in Portugal all the quoted applicable law was Spanish.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

First thing I did was ask for the complete T&Cs. Lots of the law is applicable to purely Spain.
They are also not very clear on any exclusions as I found with a query today . Although the staff themselves were very helpful.


----------



## ValnGary (Dec 21, 2008)

Hi, quite a few of our clients' use these and they do come highly recommended. Good Luck. 

Ibex Insurance. They are based in Spain but have a Portuguese freephone number. Their email address is: [email protected]. Hope this helps.

Contact Us, expat car insurance Spain, motor, medical, travel, holiday homes insurance Spain, Portugal, Gibraltar.


----------



## andyp65 (Sep 22, 2009)

I have tried to get an agency with them but never get an answer and I know Sharon has wanted to get involved with them but again nothing doing. I think until they are officially 'in' Portugal probably best to be careful.


----------



## Mc214 (Jan 3, 2014)

I have had insurance with them for my dog for the last few years and have never had any problems with them. They do cover portugal as my in-laws live there and have their persians covered with them.


----------

